# Edited photos not saved?



## PuppyDogMom (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi. I've edited some photos using the develop module in LR. I'm not editing in the collections but rather the original file. When I review the photos outside of LR, the editing has disappeared and the original photo remains. Is there something that I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 25, 2015)

That is the way that Lightroom works. Edits are not applied to the files, but kept in metadata. When they are needed (for example when you print the image), they are applied to a temporary file that is sent to the printer. After that temporary file is printed, it is disgarded. If you want to use the images outside of Lightroom and with Lightroom edits applied, use the 'Export' function.


----------



## Ian.B (Jul 26, 2015)

save metadata to file Emily. I have just added a question about it >> http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...saving-metadata-to-file&p=1170992#post1170992

Develop module>photo>save metadata to file or Ctrl + S

Wait for some expert comments in  my thread first


----------



## Hoggy (Jul 26, 2015)

The only way to affect the original image file would be if you're using DNG..  In that case you would need to do one further from just 'save metadata to file' - you would need to do an 'update DNG preview & metadata' to get the updated look into the embedded JPG preview.
If you're using the straight camera-raw, then the only way would be to export - only the original camera-generated [full-size] JPG preview is stuck in there with no way to change it.


----------



## Tony Jay (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi Emily.

Edits are never applied to an original image file (even if they are recorded in the file).
The only way to see the effect of your edits outside of Lightroom is to create a derivative file (such as a TIFF or a JPEG, or whatever) via the export menu.

As an overview Lightroom is a parametric image editor.
What this means is that any edits made are recorded as instructions in the database (otherwise known as the catalog to us).
If Lightroom where to manipulate the image directly then we would have a pixel editor (this is what Photoshop is).
These editing instructions can be saved, along with any other metadata, back to the file itself from the database.
In the case of raw images an XMP sidecar file is generated when metadata is saved to file because the raw files do not have consistency within their metadata fields and so writing directly back to the raw file might result in inadvertant overwrites of important metadata.
TIFF, DNG, and JPEG files will have have metadata written directly back to them when metadata is written to file, including the edits but these are not applied to the image.

However, creating a derivative file from the original via the export menu will result in an image with the edits "baked in".

Tony Jay


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 26, 2015)

Ian.B said:


> save metadata to file Emily. I have just added a question about it >> http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...saving-metadata-to-file&p=1170992#post1170992
> 
> Develop module>photo>save metadata to file or Ctrl + S
> 
> Wait for some expert comments in  my thread first



Saving metadata to file is only useful if you open the file in another Adobe application. Photoshop will show the Lightroom settings, for example. But any other application will show you the 'virgin' file nevertheless.


----------



## PuppyDogMom (Jul 26, 2015)

Wow...some of this is well beyond my level of expertise. Sounds like the best thing I can do is either edit in PS, or export the file. Can I export to a folder on my desktop?


----------



## Hoggy (Jul 26, 2015)

Best thing to do would be to export a jpg..  If you edit your jpeg in PS, you have a high chance of overwriting your original JPG (a Very Bad Thing) - if in fact you are using Jpeg at the moment.  Every adjustment you make in Lightroom is non-destructive, vs. PS where only some of it can be non-destructive.  To export, just choose it in the File menu and in the options you can choose where to put it.  You should be able to find FAQ's on the specifics.

However, many of us here might advise to start shooting in Raw+Jpeg, and as you learn how to deal with the raws better, you can eventually just shoot raw-only and delete the jpegs if you want.  A raw is equivalent to a film negative, with the jpg being the 'print'.  I have MANY old jpegs for which I sorely wish I would've shot raw, but none the other way around.  In a way, raw can be better for beginners, as it allows for much more correction for exposure mistakes (and white balance).

It does take take quite a while to take everything in..  It took me over 3 years (and still going) to learn what I know now..  But then again, I have a cognitive/memory disability, so you might end up learning things quicker than me.   Just take things slowly and soon you'll become a techno-photo-Lightroom-geek too.


----------



## Tony Jay (Jul 26, 2015)

PuppyDogMom said:


> Wow...some of this is well beyond my level of expertise. Sounds like the best thing I can do is either edit in PS, or export the file. *Can I export to a folder on my desktop?*


Yes you can!
The export dialog is very flexible and gives you lots and lots of options.
Just to get familiar with the dialog R-click on an image - near the bottom of the list is 'export'.
Clicking on export brings up several export options - just select the top option which is 'export'.

The export dialog now comes up.
Peruse all the options.
If anything confuses you as to how to proceed then please post any follow-up questions.

Tony Jay


----------



## Ian.B (Jul 27, 2015)

PuppyDogMom said:


> *Wow...some of this is well beyond my level of expertise. *Sounds like the best thing I can do is either edit in PS, or export the file. Can I export to a folder on my desktop?



well beyond many of us Emily, but don't worry too much about it as once you have the library section set up you can pretty well forget about it and have fun (if its not work] editing photos


----------

